# iBook G4 ?



## vm (5 Novembre 2003)

Voilà

Jai un iMac G3 700

Je sonerais a le revendre pour
Et je rêve de liBook G4 12 (plus du G5)
Il a laire dêtre pas mal pour le prix
Je pense quavec le G4 800 et la carte 3D et le combo, je verrais une vraie différence


Est il de bonne qualité (vu le prix je minquiet de ça )
Est il démarrable sous 9
Il y til beaucoup de risque de pixel mort ?
Lécran est-il de bonne qualité ?
Peut-on vraiment travailler sur un 15 ?
Je travaille souvent sur un Powerbook 13 en 1024x768
Peut-on faire de linfographie sur un 12

Jaimerais bien des expériences dutilisateur de cette nouvelle machine


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> Voilà
> 
> Jai un iMac G3 700
> 
> ...



Oui tu verra la différence




> Est il de bonne qualité (vu le prix je minquiet de ça )



Personne l'a recut ici apperement mais il doit certainement etre de bonne qualitée oui. 



> Est il démarrable sous 9



Je ne crois pas, non.
Mais tu peut lancer classic sous OSX



> Il y til beaucoup de risque de pixel mort ?



On entends rarement parler de pixels mort sur les ibook mais cela est possible, mais rare quand même.



> Lécran est-il de bonne qualité ?



Pas super super lumineux par rapport a ton CRT je suppose, mais la qualitée est au rendez vous



> Peut-on vraiment travailler sur un 15 ?
> Je travaille souvent sur un Powerbook 13 en 1024x768
> Peut-on faire de linfographie sur un 12



Cela depends de tes habitudes et de ce que tu fais... pour de petits travaux c'est jouable... mais si c'est intensifs n'y pense même pas.



> Jaimerais bien des expériences dutilisateur de cette nouvelle machine



Ca va bientot venir... apperement les américains qui l'ont deja recut en sont ravis.
Mais il n'y a a prioris pas de probèmes, cette machine a l'air sublime et pas cher de surccroit!


----------



## vm (5 Novembre 2003)

merci pour ta réponse si rapide

est ce que je verrai une vrai différence ?

l'ecran est aussi beau qyue le 12" du powerbook ?


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ta réponse si rapide
> 
> est ce que je verrai une vrai différence ?
> 
> l'ecran est aussi beau qyue le 12" du powerbook ?



Entre un G3 700 et un G4 800 le systeme devrai etre relativement plus rapide... et tu verra vraiment une différence dans les soft utilisant massivement l'alvitec comme photoshop.
De plus la carte graphique est quand même bien suppérieure.

Ya pas de raison, je ne pense pas qu'apple s'amuse a mettre des dalles différentes entre l'ibook et le PB12"... si c'est comme celle de mon ibook G3 800 tu devrai etre satisfait.

Mais si tu en prends un, oublie pas de le gaver en RAM.


----------



## vm (5 Novembre 2003)

peut elle fonctionné fermer si on branche un clavier souris et écran ?


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> peut elle fonctionné fermer si on branche un clavier souris et écran ?



l'ibook est feminin ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Moi je dis "Il" chacun ses trucs... d'autres l'appelle popole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non faut qu'il soit entre-ouvert... sur les PB fonctionne fermé car le mode étendu peux etre activé.


----------



## corentin (5 Novembre 2003)

C'est un choix cornélien, mon humble avis:
ibook G4 933, la différence avec le G3 700 commence à vraiment se faire sentir.
l'écran 14 au lieu du 12, plus confortable, peut suffire comme seul écran ( confort), tandis qu'un 12 pouces fatiguera plus vite.
Toujours gaver de ram, ils adorent ça ;-)


----------



## Zitoune (5 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> peut elle fonctionné fermer si on branche un clavier souris et écran ?



Oui, mais bon...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2003)

J'ai commandé un Ibook G4 933, tous les articles et autres forums sur le sujet semble ne donner que des bons echos, maintenant personne ne l'a vraiment essayer sur la durée. Mais au vu de son équipemenr pas de mauvraise surprise a attendre tout est connu, processeur, ecran, DD donc que du bon en prévision !!
alors je pense que tu peux y aller tranquille !!


@+


----------



## vm (6 Novembre 2003)

Ok je le commandera entre février ou juin 2004
il faut réunir l'argent


----------



## claudius (6 Novembre 2003)

Je vais m'en commander un, le 12", la différence de prix est tellement énorme / pwb 12"
Ma plus grande crainte concerne l'impossibilité de dépasser les 640 Mo, ce sera court dans deux ans.
Sera-t-il possible de dépasser cette limite ?


----------



## ederntal (6 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> Ok je le commandera entre février ou juin 2004
> il faut réunir l'argent



La donne aura sans doute changé d'ici la


----------



## corentin (6 Novembre 2003)

oui p-ê que d'ici là, l'iBook 12'' sera à 1Ghz, le 14 à 1,25, les prix auront encore baissé de 100 eur sur tous les modèles, plus pour moins cher, reste à savoir à quel rythme 

peut-ëtre aussi qu'en 2004 l'entrée son apparaitra sur iBook, que la mém vive sera d'office de 512 ( une barrette, soyons fous),
mais ce serait surestimer apple que de lui prêter une telle progression...


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Arrêté j'ai pas encore reçu le miens que vous allez déjà me déprimer !!

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (6 Novembre 2003)

t'en fais pas semac, tu vas déjà profiter de l'évolution majeure de l'ibook avant longtemps avec le passage en G4.

Et puis de toutes façons, même si dans 6 mois il passe à 1.1 Ghz pour le prix du 933, tu ne feras rien de plus avec que tu ne pourras faire avec le tien.

Et puis si on prend un ibook c'est que notre utilisation est normale, le gd public c'est nous, donc les performances maxi des machines on ne les atteind pas.

C'est comme si tu as achètes une bagnole qui monte à 200km/h, 6 mois après tu apprends que le nouveau modèle pour le même prix monte à 220, tu t'en fous parce que de toutes façons à 138km/h tu te fais flasher (automatiquement) et tu ne fais pas de circuit automobile.

Franchement, avec 640 de ram, le G4 et panther je crois que tu es tranquille pour un bon moment.

Personnellemnt j'ai le même PC depuis 8 ans, un Pentium (tout court) 166 Mhz, 16 Mo de ram, 3.2Go de DD et je vais sur internet, je tape mes mémoires, j'écoute de la musique quand même dessus.
Alors bien sûr il rame à mort, dans ce cas ça vaut le coup d'acheter un ibook mais je ne ferais pas de nouveaux frais entre le 933Mhz et le futur 1.1Ghz parce que ça sera kif kif. Au pire j'attendrais une seconde de plus à l'ouverture de word c'est pas la mer à boire.

Sinon, c'est vraiment long les livraisons, j'en peux plus d'attendre les premières impressions sur l'ibook ! N'oublies pas de nous les donner (la semaine prochaine tu le reçois?), et il y a t il des boutiques en france où il est déjà visible ?
Enfin quoi il est sorti il y 2 semaines ?!!


----------



## nicky (6 Novembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> Personnellemnt j'ai le même PC depuis 8 ans, un Pentium (tout court) 166 Mhz, 16 Mo de ram, 3.2Go de DD et je vais sur internet, je tape mes mémoires, j'écoute de la musique quand même dessus.



Si t'arrives à faire tout ça avec depuis 8 ans, c'est vraiment une machine géniale ! garde le


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (6 Novembre 2003)

C'est clair, je vais le garder de toutes façons mais je crois que je ne m'en servirais plus, sauf panne de l'ibook.
C'est un packard bell, comme quoi ça tient la route quand même, mais attention, la musique je l'écoute, je ne peux plus télécharger c'est devenu trop dur pour mon dino.


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> Personnellemnt j'ai le même PC depuis 8 ans, un Pentium (tout court) 166 Mhz, 16 Mo de ram, 3.2Go de DD et je vais sur internet, je tape mes mémoires, j'écoute de la musique quand même dessus



iTunes la dessus ça doit ramer tout de même pas mal. Je pense que tu devrais sentir une différence avec l'iBook G4


----------



## vm (12 Novembre 2003)

sur le site  http://aberco.free.fr/ibook/dedan.html le résulta sur Xbench pour l'iBook G4 800 est de 66.68 

sur mon iMac G3 700 c'est 60,54

si il n'y a que cela comme différence pas la peine


----------



## Sir (12 Novembre 2003)

Peut etre , cependant Xbench c de la merde total !!! Un bon bench d'itunes ca c bien ! 
Sir.


----------



## ederntal (12 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> sur le site  http://aberco.free.fr/ibook/dedan.html le résulta sur Xbench pour l'iBook G4 800 est de 66.68
> 
> sur mon iMac G3 700 c'est 60,54
> 
> si il n'y a que cela comme différence pas la peine



Ni iTunes, ni Xbench ne valent la peine...
CE N'EST PAS COMME CELA QUE L'ON COMPARE DES CONFIG!

Prennez des vrai benchs sous photoshop, Final cut, et Unreal par exemple.


----------



## Sir (12 Novembre 2003)

Oui sur .... mais Itunes est en standard alors ...


----------



## vm (12 Novembre 2003)

Ok oublions Xbench

et le plastique j'aimerais des commentaire
et il de si mauvais qualité

encore merci pour vo commentaire d'habitude je ne change de Mac tout les 5 ans
j'aimerais pas faire d'erreur


----------



## vm (13 Novembre 2003)

pas de critique sur le plasique ?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais pas semac, tu vas déjà profiter de l'évolution majeure de l'ibook avant longtemps avec le passage en G4.
> 
> Et puis de toutes façons, même si dans 6 mois il passe à 1.1 Ghz pour le prix du 933, tu ne feras rien de plus avec que tu ne pourras faire avec le tien.
> 
> ...



Tout cela est vrai pour un utilisateur lambda sauf que bosser sur mac c'est mon boulot et que les applis n'attendent pas 5-6 ou 7 ans avant d'évoluer, effectivement si tu ne rachètes pas les dernières versions de logiciel, tu n'as pas trop de soucis. mais si tu évolus au niveau des applis la tout ce complique !!
mais bon je me plains pas c juste que ça M'ENNERVE d'attendre !!!!

@+


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> pas de critique sur le plasique ?



Cela fait moins Pro qu'un Alu15", c'est clair, mais moi je l'aime bien ce plastique finalement, c'est super sobre... ça fait un peu jouet mais ça les gouts et les couleurs.... sinon tu prends l'alu 12" et on en parle plus.... mais il est costaud et me donne toujours cette impression de solidité....

Seul truc on voit vite les crasses qui s'aggripent à la coque....


----------



## Blogiver (14 Novembre 2003)

Et au niveau du clavier, c'est comment ? J'ai toujours eu l'impression que ceux des G3 n'étaient pas très solides.


----------



## Soba (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Seul truc on voit vite les crasses qui s'aggripent à la coque....



Euh ... c'est à dire ?


----------



## vm (14 Novembre 2003)

il utilise sont iBook comme 4x4


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... c'est à dire ?



Des petits morceaux de tabacs, des petits miettes vertes que je ne sais pas c'est quoi, des cheveux, des cils... ben ils sont vite visibles et ça m'énerffff (non je suis pas maniaque moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Beaucoup plus que sur mon titanium, voilà ce que je voulais dire....


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Blogiver a dit:
			
		

> Et au niveau du clavier, c'est comment ? J'ai toujours eu l'impression que ceux des G3 n'étaient pas très solides.



Ben déjà 5 touches tombées ou arrachées.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nan,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il m'a l'air solide le clavier et toujours ce toucher agréable apple.... hier il a eu droit a une carte airport.... heu les réseaux sous panther un peu plus dur... une fois fait (apple talk activé, format de fichier et tout le tralala) (désolé de disgresser ainsi, mais je présuppose que bcp passeront à Panther une fois l'ibook acheté.... et les réseaux ont totalement changé, ya un thread dans macosX) donc une fois fait.... l'ibook se connecte au titanium sans problème et la borne airport qui n'a pas changé partageit parfaitement la connection internet, rien eu à paramétrer.... ahhh Apple...


----------



## nicky (15 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> .... l'ibook se connecte au titanium sans problème et la borne airport qui n'a pas changé partageit parfaitement la connection internet, rien eu à paramétrer.... ahhh Apple...



Bon est-ce que t'as installé panther avec les CD de l'ibook sur ton Tibook ?


----------



## Philito (15 Novembre 2003)

nicky a dit:
			
		

> Bon est-ce que t'as installé panther avec les CD de l'ibook sur ton Tibook ?



J'sais pas, faudrait lui demander tiens....


----------



## kertruc (15 Novembre 2003)

claudius a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'en commander un, le 12", la différence de prix est tellement énorme / pwb 12"
> Ma plus grande crainte concerne l'impossibilité de dépasser les 640 Mo, ce sera court dans deux ans.
> Sera-t-il possible de dépasser cette limite ?



D'après Melaure il est possible de mettre 1 Go...


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> D'après Melaure il est possible de mettre 1 Go...



C'est vrai pour l'iBook et pour le powerbook 12" (et bientôt pour les autres). C'est juste trop cher pour l'instant ...


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2003)

Je dis ça comme ça, mais le fait d'avoir un ibook G4 n'empêche pas de se laver les mains !


----------



## decoris (15 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ni iTunes, ni Xbench ne valent la peine...
> CE N'EST PAS COMME CELA QUE L'ON COMPARE DES CONFIG!
> 
> Prennez des vrai benchs sous photoshop, Final cut, et Unreal par exemple.



mais bien sur... et si les trois quarts du temps on utilise itunes ou safari, c'est quand même bon de savoir la vitesse d'encodage de sa bête...


----------



## Sir (15 Novembre 2003)

Poour une fois que decoris est d'accord avec moi ....


----------



## vm (2 Décembre 2003)

Jobserve depuis plusieurs semaines les discutions sur liBook G4
Je pense que je vais lacheter ce prochain jour

Au niveau puissance il semble etre assez convenable, daprès SVMMac et Macword il est assez proche des powerbook G4

Le design a laire pas aussi mauvais quon le dis

Jai une dernière question

Ou dois-je lacheter pour que je puise le rendre en cas de Pixel Mort dans les 15 jours ?
Si jachète a la Fnac est ce que je pourrais utiliser le SAV Apple au lieu de la Fnac et prendre un Apple Care Apres ?

Je ferais du web, bureautique, PAO, et occasionnellement création web, PAO, 3D,et Video
Ça ira comme machine ?


----------



## Mickjagger (2 Décembre 2003)

Concernant ta garantie d'un an, je sais pas si tu es oblige de passer par la Fnac en cas de probleme ou si tu peux t'adresser a Apple. Mais en tout cas, a la date d'achat tu auras un an pour prendre un AppleCare et etendre a 2 ans supplémentaires la garantie.

Et au cas ou tu as des pixels morts, tu demandes carrement a rendre ta machine a la Fnac en profitant du delai de quelques jours apres l'achat.

Oui ca sera bien comme machine pour ce que tu cites. L'ecran n'est pas immense en 1024x768, mais si ne tu passes pas tes journees a travailler sur des formats A3 pas de probleme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pense juste a rajouter de la RAM pour plus de confort quand tu bosses au niveau Creation/PAO.


----------



## vm (2 Décembre 2003)

il y a t'il d'autre magasin ou ont peut se faire rembourser sous 15 jour ?


----------



## vm (3 Décembre 2003)

aller dernier question avant achat
j'ai plus de chance de tomber sur un ibook avec pixel mort ou sans ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

Sans, c'est comme pour les écrans TFT je pense... t'as une chance sur 3 et encore...


----------



## vm (3 Décembre 2003)

1 sur 3 d'avoir sans ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

nan l'inverse, une chance sur 3 d'avoir des pixels morts et donc 2 chances sur 3 d'avoir un ibook saint


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> nan l'inverse, une chance sur 3 d'avoir des pixels morts et donc 2 chances sur 3 d'avoir un ibook saint



Et bien moi sur mon nIbook tout neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas un pixel mort !!
et ça c'est bien en même temps avec 28 jours d'attente je pense que les mecs d'Apple sont venus le livré à pied en le tenant à bout de bras, alors tu penses pas le moindre choc !

bah oui c'est une nouvelle formule de livraison Apple tu attends 1 mois, mais il te le livre à pied pour éviter tout choc !!


----------



## vm (9 Décembre 2003)

OK Je suis allez a la FNAC de Nancy, et hélas in n'en aura pas avais plusieurs semaine est ce que l'Apple Store serais intéressant
est ce que ont peur se le faire échanger pendants une période avec l'Apple Store


----------



## cblinkMG (9 Décembre 2003)

Salut VM !

Je sais pas si tu as vu mais, il y a un iBook G3 (pour les spéc', je ne me souviens plus très bien...) en vente sur le "stand portable" de la FNAC Nancy. Celui ci est "bradé" (hahahaha !!) 1649 je crois au lieu de 1899 !

Je pense que la FNAC Nancy souhaite écouler ce modèle avant de proposer les iBooks G4 !

Ceci explique certainement le délai de dispo...

T'es-tu renseigné à la FNAC de Metz ??!

Je pense m'y rendre cette semaine.

@+


----------



## vm (9 Décembre 2003)

a parament il en avais pas mal il y a 1 semaine et il en ont plus

tu est toi aussi lorrain et tu veux aussi acheter un ibook G4 ?

je suis pendant les week-end a Nancy et les semaine a thionville
il y a t'il un revendeur Apple a thionville ?


----------



## cblinkMG (9 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour VM !

Et oui, MOI aussi j'suis lorrain !

Effectivement, je souhaite aussi m'offrir un iBook G4 mais, je vais attendre janvier prochain (MacWorld n'est pas loin... !).

Pour les revendeurs à Thionville...
...tu devrais pouvoir te renseigner sur www.apple.fr
Apparemment, il y a Boulanger à Thionville...

Si je comprends bien, plus aucun iBook G4 à la FNAC Nancy ???

Peut être peut-on en commander sur Fnac.com ??!

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (9 Décembre 2003)

à la fnac d'angers ils ne sont visibles que depuis le milieu de la semaine dernière.
Patience donc, il est beau ce petit portable, les deux couleurs passent bien, le clavier est sympa aussi comme ça, moi j'aime !... et j'attend ! 

Son arrivée chez moi est prévue le vendredi 19 mais je n'y serais pas car en stage alors komenkifon ? ils repassent le lundi ou on peut les joindre pour qu'ils nous livrent ailleurs ?


----------



## vm (15 Décembre 2003)

Finalement sur la lorraine il n'y a pas d'iBook
donc je songe a l'acheter via l'AppleStore
en cas de Pixel Mort j'utiliserais le retour Materiel ( http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/apple_store_help/fr/consumer/aftersales.html#Anchor-35882 )
qu'en penser-vous ?


----------



## vm (16 Décembre 2003)

personne n'a un idée ?


----------



## vm (18 Décembre 2003)

je vois en supplie
que quelle qu'un me donne un avis
je n'attends qu'une réponse de vous pour l'acheter


----------



## Zitoune (18 Décembre 2003)

vm a dit:
			
		

> Finalement sur la lorraine il n'y a pas d'iBook
> donc je songe a l'acheter via l'AppleStore
> en cas de Pixel Mort j'utiliserais le retour Materiel ( http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/apple_store_help/fr/consumer/aftersales.html#Anchor-35882 )
> qu'en penser-vous ?




ben oui, ça paraît pas mal comme idée...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Pareil... tu fais ton check up rapidos et en cas de problème, tu renvoies en disant que t'es pas satisfait, que l'ibook il est lent, moche et qu'en plus y a pas windoz dessus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez passe la commande !


----------



## vm (13 Janvier 2004)

c'est bon je vien d'avoir mon iBook
1ere impresesion pas de pixel Mort Ouf...

je suis un peux dessus par la rapidité
a pein plus rapide que mon iMac G3 700
peut tre une question de Ram
meme pour le jeu de skate fourni par Apple le 3D n'est pas fuide

le seul de faut que j'i c'est le plastique qui fait "ploc" a gauche du trackpad

je voulais savoir en lisant ça " http://www.rutemoeller.com/mp/ibook/ibook_f.html "
est ce risquer ?
peut on fare mache arriere ?
il se mettra quand meme en veille si je le ferme il qi'il n'y a pas d'ecran branché
le bureau etendu marche comme sur un powerbook ?

merci a tout ceux qui m'on auder dans mon chois


----------



## Lodoss (14 Janvier 2004)

STP un petit effort pour l'ortographe, parfois c'est limite lisible, j'en ai les verres de mes lunettes qui se fendent

Concernant la rapidité, ces bêtes là aiment qu'on les gave de ram alors n'hésite pas car sur le mien Tony Hawk est fluide


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> STP un petit effort pour l'ortographe, parfois c'est limite lisible, j'en ai les verres de mes lunettes qui se fendent
> 
> Concernant la rapidité, ces bêtes là aiment qu'on les gave de ram alors n'hésite pas car sur le mien Tony Hawk est fluide



Exact, la barette de 512 aide bien


----------



## vm (15 Janvier 2004)

ce qui m'énerve vraiment c'est le craquement a gauche de trackpad
sa le rend presque infernal a l'utiliser des que l'on pose se main pour taper


----------



## Soba (15 Janvier 2004)

Sur mon ibook ça craquait aussi à gauche du trackpad quand je l'ai reçu ... y a environ un mois. Et depuis une semaine ça ne craque plus, plus aucun bruit. Il doit surement y avoir un peu de jeu avec le plastic, mais normalement au fil du temps peut-être que le bruit disparait.
L'humidité qui fait gonfler le plastique peut-être


----------



## RedSnot (19 Janvier 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> Finalement sur la lorraine il n'y a pas d'iBook
> donc je songe a l'acheter via l'AppleStore
> en cas de Pixel Mort j'utiliserais le retour Materiel ( http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/apple_store_help/fr/consumer/aftersales.html#Anchor-35882 )
> qu'en penser-vous ?



Pour les frontaliers, essayez le Luxembourg. J'ai commandé (ils n'avaient que des modèles QWERTY en stock) mon iBook G4 la bas en novembre et je l'ai obtenu en 1 semaine, alors que la fnac de Metz en était encore à brader ses G3.
Prix de l'iBook 800 au Lux : 1130 e environ


----------

